# Alternator same as Altima?



## slowrvr (Sep 9, 2016)

Started the car this morning and there was a whining noise. After driving maybe 20km the battery light came on and the noise immediately stopped. Called Canadian Tire and they can order one from Montreal on Monday. Really hoping to swap it out tomorrow (Sunday). Anyone know if an Altima alternator will be the same?


----------



## slowrvr (Sep 9, 2016)

Based on some searching, it seems an Altima alternator is not the same, however a 2008-2010 Rogue alternator is the same (maybe). The X-Trail one is ~$70 from Canadian Tire, the Rogue one is $279!!!! Of course the can get the expensive one by tomorrow morning.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Mine was changed last spring, found it at kenny u pull in extremis. 
I ve posted a picture of the altima alternator in another post and it looked the same to me. 
I think the difference is the output amps it can delivery.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

That s an altima s alternator


----------



## slowrvr (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks Otto, I'm going to call around to a few of the parts places tomorrow that were already closed this evening. I can't see the Altima having a different alternator aside from minor differences. To be honest I can't see the Altima needing less power and I doubt it really runs significantly different revs.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

I have a used Xtrail alternator that you can have. I"m in BArrhaven

Swapped it out thinking the voltage regulator was gone. New one did the same thing 3 weeks later. Cleaned all the connections and never had the problem since. Too late to return the new one so I left it in the car

Long story short, the original alternator is probably still good and sitting in my garage. Hate to throw it out, but probably will never use it


----------



## slowrvr (Sep 9, 2016)

MikeHJ said:


> I have a used Xtrail alternator that you can have. I"m in BArrhaven
> 
> Swapped it out thinking the voltage regulator was gone. New one did the same thing 3 weeks later. Cleaned all the connections and never had the problem since. Too late to return the new one so I left it in the car
> 
> Long story short, the original alternator is probably still good and sitting in my garage. Hate to throw it out, but probably will never use it


MikeHJ you are a champ! I'll pm you my number.

Thank you so much!


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

This forum is amazing. I'm in the Ottawa area also. It's nice to know there are quite a few of us so close by. At least 4 that I know of off hand.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i like it when people help each other out. Good for you MikeHJ for being a good hearted guy  .....hope it all works out and a friendship also comes out of it.


----------



## slowrvr (Sep 9, 2016)

X-hale said:


> This forum is amazing. I'm in the Ottawa area also. It's nice to know there are quite a few of us so close by. At least 4 that I know of off hand.


I couldn't agree more, X-Hale. I've got four in my neighbourhood here in Orleans!


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

tonyvancity said:


> i like it when people help each other out. Good for you MikeHJ for being a good hearted guy  .....hope it all works out and a friendship also comes out of it.


It's a bit self-serving. That alternator sits in my garage reminding me about the expense of just swapping parts without really diagnosing the original problem. I get pissed off every time I look at it.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

oh yah, i understand, believe me. Buttttttt....don't it feel good when you put something unwanted/un-needed to good use by donating it to whoever may need it? Every year , sometimes 2-3 times a year, i do a clean up of home and storage sheds. Donate clothes, boots, shoes...whatever i think i have too much of and just sitting there. Always somebody needing something. And it feels good to think it will go to them with good intentions. Now with your alternator, you too can feel good about it going to somebody needing it.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm a big believer in karma. I always pull over if I see someone with a flat and I've jumped started a lot of cars in parking lots. Funny thing is: I have always ended up getting a jump from a stranger when I needed it, never had to call a tow truck, someone always shows up.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

yep , karma works that way...same here with me. Help out when i can but dont expect anything in return or ''you owe me a favor''. Good for you Mike.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

The most ridiculous time was 2 summers ago. A group of us were 15 miles out on a disused logging road coming back from a week long canoe trip. My buddy"s truck had a flat (must have popped the bead on the rim) and his spare was flat. For whatever reason, I had taken out my little air compressor out of my car the week before.

We were just about to re-arrange the gear, do a round trip drive to town to pump up his spare when a guy on an ATV came out of the woods 100 yards away (civilization is pretty much 50 miles away in any direction). And he had an air compressor. Flat tire problem solved in 10 minutes. Had the ATV guy appeared 5 minutes earlier or another 50 yards down the trail, we never would have seen him.

My friends looked at me and asked why does this always happen for you? I don't know, but it almost always does.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

slowrvr said:


> I couldn't agree more, X-Hale. I've got four in my neighbourhood here in Orleans!


If any of you see a shaved head in a lexus ct200h looking at you, don't be surprised. From time to time i visit family in gatineau and go shopping in the Ottawa area( ages drive,preston street...)


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Guardian angels, eh Mike. Actually, a positive mind will often lead to positive results and experiences.


----------



## slowrvr (Sep 9, 2016)

Not only did Mike offer to pick me up from the station when he found out that I was probably bussing (one car), but I had to argue with him to accept $ and in the end could only get him to agree to take the $10 he paid as a core charge!

Thanks again Mike, you definitely earned some Karma and I really appreciate your help!


----------



## slowrvr (Sep 9, 2016)

Alright, here's the update. Took the alternator out and found the pulley spins freely in both directions. Put Mike's old one in and everything is working. I'm cautiously optimistic as I think there is still a bit of a whine, but so far so good.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What a great pre Christmas story!
I will keep an eye out for Otomodo. Maybe we will have to have a beer at Pub Italia on Preston some day.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Re the Alternator question. It would appear that a 110 amp alternator for a 2004-06 Altima should work. Like using one for an 2008 Rogue you probably need to remove a bracket from your existing one and attach it to the new one.
I am basing this on Rock Autos applications list.
Strangely when I look at the Altima section -- it has them being compatible with Sentra models.
I would be curious if someone could tell me the difference between these two ac delco remans. First here is for rogue and x trail
More Information for ACDELCO 3342818

and here is for Altima

More Information for ACDELCO 3341464


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

slowrvr said:


> Alright, here's the update. Took the alternator out and found the pulley spins freely in both directions. Put Mike's old one in and everything is working. I'm cautiously optimistic as I think there is still a bit of a whine, but so far so good.


I hope I'm right and that there is nothing wrong with that alternator's internal voltage regulator. I never did bench test it or swap it back in to find out. I got the core charge back from my original repair, so I'm happy. Worst case scenario is that you have another core to trade in. Pretty much the same gamble as getting one at a u-pull yard.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

MikeHJ said:


> Pretty much the same gamble as getting one at a u-pull yard.



The one i got last spring at a u pull place was putting out 13,5v to 14v. I was concern that it was enough to charge the battery this winter( heated seats,defrost,blower....) 
Since the cold is here and the motorcycle is resting in the garage, i can monitor the charge system from cold to hot. The alternator on a -10c temperature( outside)is giving 14,6v. After a 15 min. drive it came down to 14,3v. 
A cold start in the garage(15c) is putting 14,3v and doesn't change after 45min of travel. 

Next thing from the u pull place will be the blower resistance ( 2nd speed is shot)


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

otomodo said:


> Next thing from the u pull place will be the blower resistance ( 2nd speed is shot)


I replaced mine in the spring. 2nd speed was shot also. I got one from Amazon in the States for around $15.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

otomodo said:


> The one i got last spring at a u pull place was putting out 13,5v to 14v. I was concern that it was enough to charge the battery this winter( heated seats,defrost,blower....)
> Since the cold is here and the motorcycle is resting in the garage, i can monitor the charge system from cold to hot. The alternator on a -10c temperature( outside)is giving 14,6v. After a 15 min. drive it came down to 14,3v.
> A cold start in the garage(15c) is putting 14,3v and doesn't change after 45min of travel.


The alternator's internal voltage regulator should adjust as the battery's charge level changes and that level is affected by the battery's ambient temperature. It should put out a little more voltage for a little longer period if the battery is frozen, it takes longer for the battery to warm up from the radiant heat of the engine. It's the same as how a trickle charger works.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

X-hale said:


> I replaced mine in the spring. 2nd speed was shot also. I got one from Amazon in the States for around $15.


The cheaper i ve found was 80$.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/GENUINE-NIS...d=201922747970&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

so far the best deal I have found. Amazon.com won't ship that part to Canada, and on .ca they want double the price.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Partsouq has it
https://partsouq.com/en/search/all?q=271508H900

bit under $48 cdn with delivery to Canada.


----------



## slowrvr (Sep 9, 2016)

Well I just got towed home :-(

Seemed to lose drive so worried the transmission went, but then on the shoulder it was doing weird electrical stuff. So I don't know. CAA was able to drop it half way into the garage and we pushed it in the rest of the way. I'll look at it in a bit once I feel I can face it.

At least it didn't happen on the way to the East Coast in a couple days.


----------



## slowrvr (Sep 9, 2016)

Rather than hijack this thread further, I've started a new one:

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/261690-x-trail-towed-no-drive-electrical.html




slowrvr said:


> Well I just got towed home :-(
> 
> Seemed to lose drive so worried the transmission went, but then on the shoulder it was doing weird electrical stuff. So I don't know. CAA was able to drop it half way into the garage and we pushed it in the rest of the way. I'll look at it in a bit once I feel I can face it.
> 
> At least it didn't happen on the way to the East Coast in a couple days.


----------

